# HILGER&WATTS No 109363



## fernballan (Nov 25, 2017)

HILGER&WATTS No 109363


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 25, 2017)

This tool maybe handy to verify your hardness readings from your hardness tester.  Use this to measure the diameter of the indention made by the penetrator.  Then compare this reading to the King Brinell chart or one of the other charts out there and you have your hardness reading.  All this provided the proper weights were used with the penetrator.
Ken

Edit: This was an instrument that stayed in the metrology lab and probably used for the "last word" in decision of an hardness or maybe even measuring cracks, etc.


----------



## dlane (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks Ken , was about to ask "what is it"


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 25, 2017)

Another thing this instrument could be used for is measuring the case depth of an polished, etched, harden specimen to verify the case depth is correct.  I see the words "scratch microscope"  Can't make out all of the verbiage and I don't know what this meaning is referring to other than measuring a scratch?  Maybe someone with higher knowledge than me can tune in and comment.  I also noted the date if 1956, one year before I was born.  That's an 61 year old instrument.  I'm sure it's been obsoleted and replaced with something much more modern.

A good reference is to go over to "Instron's" website and do some searching for a similar instrument.

Ken

Correction, try this website. https://www.buehler.com/hardness-testing.php.  It appears Instron does not handle Wislon anymore.

Ken


----------



## fernballan (Nov 25, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Another thing this instrument could be used for is measuring the case depth of an polished, etched, harden specimen to verify the case depth is correct.  I see the words "scratch microscope"  Can't make out all of the verbiage and I don't know what this meaning is referring to other than measuring a scratch?  Maybe someone with higher knowledge than me can tune in and comment.  I also noted the date if 1956, one year before I was born.  That's an 61 year old instrument.  I'm sure it's been obsoleted and replaced with something much more modern.
> 
> A good reference is to go over to "Instrum's" website and do some searching for a similar instrument.
> 
> Ken


But its nice and portal


----------

